# Best Speakers under a $100



## lookard

Hello! I'm student with a tight budget and I'm looking for speakers under a 100 bucks. I figured you guys will be the best guys to ask so i could get the best out of the 100 that i have. I could be docking speakers for apple products or just the normal cable plug.
   
  My friend's friend recommended this
  http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Studiophile-Powered-Monitor-Speakers/dp/B0051WAM1O/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
   
  I like this
  http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-Soundsticks-III/dp/B0042F3K9W/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1318178235&sr=1-14
   
  But its outta my budget.
   
  Anyone can help?


----------



## trog

$100 may not sound much but for near field/PC Audio you could actually land proper budget bookshelf speakers paired with a cool running yet sweet sounding T-Amp so perhaps
   
  TA2020 amp $27
  http://www.amazon.com/Lepai-Tripath-TA2020-Class-T-Amplifier/dp/B0049P6OTI/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1318207920&sr=1-1-catcorr
   
  Polk M10 $73
  http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-M10-channel-speakers/dp/B000XY47NY/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1318208035&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## lookard

i'm very new to this. i just get these 2 items and just plug them in together and thats it?


----------



## trog

You will also need speaker wire
  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=109-040
  The 3.5mm/RCA cable is bundled in together with amp
   
  A demo to hook up (audio source in this case is your PC/Mac/laptop instead of mobile phone)


----------



## lookard

the wire is included in one of the items right?
   
  my audio source comes from several sources. vinyl player, iphone, macbook and cowon mp3. yepp.


----------



## trog

Ya the 3.5mm/RCA cable is included with the amp


----------



## lookard

would this setup sound similar to JBL on Stage 200ID and the Harman Kardon Soundsticks III?
   
  i could get the jbl used for 79. thats why i'm asking. =)


----------



## JRG1990

Yea there proper bookshelf speakers, the jbl is just a dock it's limited by size and loads of other things, the sound sticks just sound rubbish the polk speakers will be miles better.


----------



## lookard

the speaker and amp arrived but i dont have the wires to connect the speaker to the amp? what wires should i get?


----------



## cantsleep

save money and use cat5 wires that youre not using.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





cantsleep said:


> save money and use cat5 wires that youre not using.


 

 That actually does work really well if you have any.  Just clip off the ends, then strip the leads, then twist the blue/blue-white/green/green-white together, and twist the brown/brown-white/orange/orange-white together.  Hook the blues and greens to one lead, the browns and oranges to the other lead, and the same on the other end.
   
  (The color choices are to minimize crosstalk.)
   
  If you don't have any CAT-5, you can order 50 feet of speaker wire from Monoprice for about 12 bucks with shipping.  Use a few feet of it to hook up your speakers, and then sell what's left to a fellow student for 12 bucks.


----------



## lookard

i just went out to radioshack to get some wires. $8.70. ok i guess. THANKS GUYS! the music sounds fking great! hahahhaa.


----------



## trog

Haha glad you got em up and running - passive bookshelf speakers can last for years and who knows perhaps in the future these could till serve you as surrounds in a 5.1/7.1 HT set up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep you are welcomed and happy (incoming) weekends


----------



## lookard

it seems like the bass knob isnt working. =/ i'll have to return it. they dont have the replace it option. =/


----------

